# SCB Stingray 255 Widebody / Mercury Racing 300XS



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Rain or Shine, time to deliver another SCB...Thank you Scooter!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Whats draft like on something like that. Looks to be alittle over 8"


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

That is just awesome!!!!!!!!

Eric, 

Can you show a closeup of the console and the GPS part especially!!!!!! The way that is installed looks great

Thomas


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

That rig is sitting higher in the water than any scb I've seen.


----------



## svo (Jun 16, 2009)

wow. you guys make some beautiful boats!


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Is this a separate version of the 25', or just nailed down a name for it? There's a 23' "wide body" as well correct?

I agree that console rigging is best I think I've seen. Whats the preliminary #'s?


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

Very sweet Eric. Well done. Scooter is gonna really scoot now!


----------



## jrb007 (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow. Awesome


----------



## ShallowRed (Mar 29, 2013)

That turned out awesome


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

fattyflattie said:


> Is this a separate version of the 25', or just nailed down a name for it? There's a 23' "wide body" as well correct?
> 
> I agree that console rigging is best I think I've seen. Whats the preliminary #'s?


The Stingray Widebody series is currently offered in two sizes.

23'8": 238 Widebody
25'5": 255 Widebody

Both sizes will absolutely destroy heavy white capped Galveston style bay chop.

SCB Factory


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Someone needs a 23 widebody full tunnel!!


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

younggun55 said:


> Someone needs a 23 widebody full tunnel!!


I like your way of thinking, when is yours scheduled to begin btw?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*600+Hp*

We do have an order for a 255 Widebody w/ twin Merc Racing 300XS's, but we have to get back to Stingray Sport & Recon orders for a while before that project can start.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Im Headed South said:


> I like your way of thinking, when is yours scheduled to begin btw?


One of these days I think


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

That would be the one! Nice!!!


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Curious, when a builder comes with a bigger boat like this do you have to design a complete new mold? I assume that's expensive. Or do you lengthen a current mold?


----------



## Mr. Jiggles (Sep 18, 2013)

Billphish said:


> Curious, when a builder comes with a bigger boat like this do you have to design a complete new mold? I assume that's expensive. Or do you lengthen a current mold?


Completely new. You cannot lengthen, but shorten the same mold.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

She is beautiful. Waiting for someone to put one of these on one. 
http://www.seven-marine.com/motors/


----------



## ReconFishin4Life (Aug 4, 2013)

PHINS said:


> She is beautiful. Waiting for someone to put one of these on one.
> http://www.seven-marine.com/motors/


Now thats a hell of an idea!


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

PHINS said:


> She is beautiful. Waiting for someone to put one of these on one.
> http://www.seven-marine.com/motors/


At $68,000 each you'll be waiting a while. Josh and Eric's next project will have 50+ more horsepower, weigh less, better fuel mileage, and will cost half the price of a Seven Marine 557 :cheers:


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

wow what a boat really wow


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

i think i almost like this boat more than a nekkid lady.


----------



## battleredtexan (May 6, 2012)

goodwood said:


> i think i almost like this boat more than a nekkid lady.


That depends on the "lady".....:help:


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Well if I win the CCA SCB I will be trading it and my skeeter for one of these, but will have a t-top. Such a kick â‚¬Â¥% ride!!!!


----------



## Mr. Jiggles (Sep 18, 2013)

battleredtexan said:


> That depends on the "lady".....:help:


Looks like my ex-wife, Darla. I don't miss her or her shifty ways!


----------

